# This years water quality



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This years water quality is great so far. Lets keep our fingers crossed that the midwest flooding doesn't get worse or it may end up just like last year again.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

The Pacific Decadal Oscillation (PDO) has flipped into negative phase as has the Atlantic Oscillation. If the forecasts are right, we're looking at yearswith more La Ninas than El Ninos which means lots of spring rain, so I would not get my hopes up too much.

_Patience, n, a mild form of despair, disguised as a virtue. - Bierce. :banghead_


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

All this rain and windwe have had the past few days will surely muck up the water. The bay will be like coffee with cream and sugar next week.:banghead Worst part about it is the chance for more rain again next week.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would have to say the bluewater fishing out of Mississippi sucked last year. It was at least 120 mile run to bluewaterfor the majority of the summer.We did great out of Perdido later in the yearthough.


----------

